# For a better life



## nardy8 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi! To all of you out there!
My name is Leo, i'm new over here.
I have a problem and i'm trying to get any help.
My story is like this...
For almost 3 years i lived the Americam dream and i can say that i love it.
I was in New York, Queens. I worked as a driver for a bridges and scaffolding company. I was more than happy. I have tried to bring my wife with me, but with no luck. So, in the end, i have decide it to return to Europa to be together.
Before leaving NY, i promise to myself that one day i could bring my wife to NY, and if possible to live and work there together.
I'm looking for some one to sponsor me, to be able to come again in the US.
I have attached my Resume.
If is some one there who would like to spensor me, i'll be more than happy.
Thank you all! (in case you read this)

God help us all! and God Blass America!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

nardy8 said:


> If is some one there who would like to spensor me, i'll be more than happy.


You do not state on what basis they could sponsor you. "Driver for a bridges and scaffolding company" is unlikely to make it through PERM, and if it did would, at a guesstimate, be at least a 5-year wait until your number came up.


----------



## jason.rogers4 (Feb 5, 2008)

if i was you mate i would just go the worse that can happen is they will send you home i have good friends in the states who keep asking me to sell up and just move over there said they would put me up

PS ilegal mexican's do it all the time


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

jason.rogers4 said:


> if i was you mate i would just go the worse that can happen is they will send you home i have good friends in the states who keep asking me to sell up and just move over there said they would put me up
> 
> PS ilegal mexican's do it all the time


And subject his family to a life with no future? Insanity!


----------



## nardy8 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Reply to Fatbrit*

Yes you are right, i did't say on what basis they could sponsor me. "Driver for a bridges and scaffolding company", this was my work back there. I have attached my CV/Resume to my profile for anyone to see.
In my country, Romania, i was a university teacher (internet, computers, hardware, software). All this kind of stuff.
But i think you know that in life you have to do some things and learn then, even if is not in your area of expertise (if i may say so).
If some one find you a job, lets say limo-driver or personal driver (not the same as limo-driver) or build bridges (hard work, belive me, i've done it), i'm not gonna say no to that. "You have to take everything that life has to offer you, and give all the best you can to learn". This is what i belive. But i don't know, maybe i'm wrong.


----------



## jason.rogers4 (Feb 5, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> And subject his family to a life with no future? Insanity!


what makes me laugh is if you have money you can move anywhere you want there more than happy to have you then


----------



## nardy8 (Mar 10, 2009)

*And why not?*

And i'm ok with that.
If you are a smart one, you got the money to invest, to create more jobs (in any part of this globe) why not?
Is *for a better live *(make others happy and you will find your own happines).
And it's a good thing that they give you right away a Green Card and Permanent rezident status (e.g. U.S., Canada).
You help them and they help you back.


----------



## jason.rogers4 (Feb 5, 2008)

i think everyone should get treated the same if i wanted to move somewhere i would just go and live there and if i got cought fair enough but i think it would take ages for that to happen if ever


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

jason.rogers4 said:


> i think everyone should get treated the same if i wanted to move somewhere i would just go and live there and if i got cought fair enough but i think it would take ages for that to happen if ever


Met an English guy once here in Phoenix who'd been a roadie for a Pink Floyd tour in the late seventies and jumped ship. Been living in the US ever since and now a citizen. But that was 30 years ago! The US is very different post 9/11. 

If you come and stay without suitable status you are confined to the very bottom rungs of the employment ladder, and even that is difficult with the new and growing e-verify program making it impossible to qualify for anything other than day laborer type status. 

Once you've broken the rules like this, it's getting increasingly difficult to repair the damage.

So you're confining yourself to poverty and eventual deportation in one of the richest nations. As I said: insanity!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Leo - reading some of your posts - you start looking like a leo:>(


----------



## jason.rogers4 (Feb 5, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Met an English guy once here in Phoenix who'd been a roadie for a Pink Floyd tour in the late seventies and jumped ship. Been living in the US ever since and now a citizen. But that was 30 years ago! The US is very different post 9/11.
> 
> If you come and stay without suitable status you are confined to the very bottom rungs of the employment ladder, and even that is difficult with the new and growing e-verify program making it impossible to qualify for anything other than day laborer type status.
> 
> ...




hi if i took my friend up on his offer i would not need to work for anyone i can look after myself with the money i have saved up over the years


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

jason.rogers4 said:


> hi if i took my friend up on his offer i would not need to work for anyone i can look after myself with the money i have saved up over the years


The Lotus Eater by W. Somerset Maugham: The Lotus Eater


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Met an English guy once here in Phoenix who'd been a roadie for a Pink Floyd tour in the late seventies and jumped ship. Been living in the US ever since and now a citizen. But that was 30 years ago! The US is very different post 9/11.
> 
> If you come and stay without suitable status you are confined to the very bottom rungs of the employment ladder, and even that is difficult with the new and growing e-verify program making it impossible to qualify for anything other than day laborer type status.
> 
> ...


Fatbrit is right. In Phoenix day laboring is even tough now with Sheriff Joe doing his round ups. 

I know 2 people who overstayed on their J1 visas through BUNAC in 1998, still here and last i heard both married a USC and have families. Although I do not recommend doing this it is somewhat heartwarming to hear from someone going all out to get whatever they want.


----------



## jason.rogers4 (Feb 5, 2008)

tomben said:


> Fatbrit is right. In Phoenix day laboring is even tough now with Sheriff Joe doing his round ups.
> 
> I know 2 people who overstayed on their J1 visas through BUNAC in 1998, still here and last i heard both married a USC and have families. Although I do not recommend doing this it is somewhat heartwarming to hear from someone going all out to get whatever they want.



i was born in the uk and been thinking of going to france but i would not be happy there. and cant get america out of my head i have wanted to go to the states to live for years and years i am 48 now all my kids are grown apart from one who is 8 got many friends over there and like americans alot more than english people its realy hard to get in there legaly thats why i am thinking about selling up here and just move over and see what happens if i get sent back its my own fault for taking the risk

PS i am pretty honest accept for wanting to do this i dont drink or do drugs i look out for people would never walk or drive past someone that was in trouble and think its unfair that if you are rich you can do what you want and move where you want


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

jason.rogers4 said:


> i was born in the uk and been thinking of going to france but i would not be happy there. and cant get america out of my head i have wanted to go to the states to live for years and years i am 48 now all my kids are grown apart from one who is 8 got many friends over there and like americans alot more than english people its realy hard to get in there legaly thats why i am thinking about selling up here and just move over and see what happens if i get sent back its my own fault for taking the risk


Did you enjoy The Lotus Eater?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

tomben said:


> Fatbrit is right. In Phoenix day laboring is even tough now with Sheriff Joe doing his round ups.


Joe's got the Feds after him since last night. And I for one am not crying.

Arpaio target of Justice Department probe - East Valley Tribune- msnbc.com


----------



## jason.rogers4 (Feb 5, 2008)

The Lotus Eater ? what is it i never looked dont click on links


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

jason.rogers4 said:


> The Lotus Eater ? what is it i never looked dont click on links


It's a short story that may bear some relationship to your path. But if you aren't going to read the link in post#12, I can't help you with it


----------



## jason.rogers4 (Feb 5, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> It's a short story that may bear some relationship to your path. But if you aren't going to read the link in post#12, I can't help you with it


ok will go and look at it will it put me off doing as i still not made my mind up yet will do some calls in the morning to see how hard it is to get there as i have not tired for a few years now


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

jason.rogers4 said:


> ok will go and look at it will it put me off doing as i still not made my mind up yet will do some calls in the morning to see how hard it is to get there as i have not tired for a few years now


What are you actually going to do when you get here? Most things will be closed off since you won't be here legally. And it's not the same as the other hordes who are here but shouldn't be -- their communities are big enough for a support structure.

Just driving a car legally will be almost impossible. And if you ain't got a car in the US (save a few older cities), you're up there without a paddle.


----------



## jason.rogers4 (Feb 5, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> What are you actually going to do when you get here? Most things will be closed off since you won't be here legally. And it's not the same as the other hordes who are here but shouldn't be -- their communities are big enough for a support structure.
> 
> Just driving a car legally will be almost impossible. And if you ain't got a car in the US (save a few older cities), you're up there without a paddle.



save a few older cities? and not sure yet got loads of friends who will put me up some even offerd me an house to live in


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Joe's got the Feds after him since last night. And I for one am not crying.
> 
> Arpaio target of Justice Department probe - East Valley Tribune- msnbc.com


I have some admiration for what he is trying to achieve but do question the way he is going about it.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

tomben said:


> I have some admiration for what he is trying to achieve but do question the way he is going about it.


I will give him a few marks for actually putting it on the agenda. But his office is all about silly publicity and little about actually doing the job he was paid to do. He also costs us far too much money. And once we start breaking the law to enforce the law, we've lost the plot.


----------



## jason.rogers4 (Feb 5, 2008)

hi me again could you tell me if i got a sponser would that make it easy for me to get there as one of my friends own a chain of super markets


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

jason.rogers4 said:


> hi me again could you tell me if i got a sponser would that make it easy for me to get there as one of my friends own a chain of super markets


And what's he going to sponsor you as?


----------



## jason.rogers4 (Feb 5, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> And what's he going to sponsor you as?


dont know that answer just wanted to know if it would help he would help me in way he could


----------



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

How about you do us all a favour and do SOME reading with regards to visa requirements. Instead of asking some open ended, pointless visa questions


----------



## jason.rogers4 (Feb 5, 2008)

Skippy13 said:


> How about you do us all a favour and do SOME reading with regards to visa requirements. Instead of asking some open ended, pointless visa questions



good idea batman will give that a go as not getting much joy on here


----------



## nardy8 (Mar 10, 2009)

*No help at all*

Hi! To all of you out there!
I just stood and watch.
There is a lot of people here who need help. Every one in this own way. Ideea, some internet address, advice, etc....
And i am sorry to tell you that over here you will not find what u are looking for. And why? Becouse there are some guys that after they read u'r message they start analysing it (it's like they start giving u lessons) instead giving u any realy help.

And if u try to came with an ideea its like u offend some of them.
I cannot find a forum where are the people who can realy help u, you know!
E.G. Sponsors, Managers, ....


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

nardy8 said:


> Hi! To all of you out there!
> 
> And i am sorry to tell you that over here you will not find what u are looking for. And why? Becouse there are some guys that after they read u'r message they start analysing it (it's like they start giving u lessons) instead giving u any realy help.
> 
> ...


The reason you can not find help is that the only thing you want to know is that the US is waiting with open arms to accept anyone who wants to come here, and it isn't true. We are all trying to tell you what the actual immigration situation is, and you refuse to believe it. You think there is some 'secret' that we are withholding from you, but there isn't. We do not have a shortage of people to stock shelves in supermarkets, or work as cashiers, or even to manage a produce department. And unless you have education and experience that makes you unique, or you work for an international company that is willing to go to the trouble and expense of transferring you, you aren't going to be able to move to the US.

However, you are certainly welcome to start hunting for a job and a sponsor, and you can even pay money to some scammy company that claims they can get you a green card. We are trying to spare you the waste of time and money, but if you don't want to listen to us, go right ahead and waste it.


----------

